# Mousewheel not working - could need some help please

## darksaidin

I've bought a new HDD a few days ago and installed gentoo linux (again). This time I wanted to install kernel 2.6 right from the start.

Anyway, I don't want to bore you  :Wink:  My mouuse is a logitech MX500 optical,usb (intelli explorer compatibe I believe). I have this in my XF86Config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver         "mouse"

   Option         "Protocol"         "ExplorerPS/2"

#   Option         "Protocol"         "IMPS/2"

   Option         "Device"            "/dev/input/mice"

   Option         "Buttons"            "7"

#   Option         "Buttons"            "5"

   Option         "ZAxisMapping"      "6 7"

#   Option         "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection
```

I'm almost certain that's also the way I configured it before I got the new HDD. The wheel neither works with ExplorerPS/2 nor IMPS/2. Mapping the Z-Axis to 4 and 5 didn't help either.

I did a cat /dev/mouse and discovered that the wheel and the 2 additional buttons do not produce any output. Only movement and buttons 1-3 produces the usual binnary garbage.

Well, I'm stuck. I need your help.  :Wink: 

----------

## pjp

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## MrDooM

I hae a german howto, to set the additional buttons. Dont know if you speak german too, but ihf look at this:

here

----------

## darksaidin

 *MrDooM wrote:*   

> I hae a german howto, to set the additional buttons. Dont know if you speak german too, but ihf look at this:
> 
> here

 

Thanks for that link. However, I don't think it covers my problem. As I said, I have configured X properly (at least according to your guide and those tons of posts I read). I assume the problem must be somewhere on a lower level (even cat doesn't receive any signals for buttons 4-7)

btw, the buttons work under windows - just so you don't think my mouse is simply broken  :Wink: 

----------

## scoobydu

This works fine for me, with my MX700 & MX900.

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"mouse.usb"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"	"YES"

	Option	"Device"	"/dev/input/mice"

	Option	"Protocol"	"IMPS/2"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons"	"YES"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

scooby

----------

## darksaidin

Thanks for the config - it didn't help though  :Sad: 

I really believe this is not an X-issue. It would be very kind if somebody could tell me if 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

produces output on his/her machine when using the scrollwheel or the 2 additional buttons (movement or the other buttons do produce something on my machine, just not the wheel etc - I really don't think thats supposed to happen)  :Sad: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *darksaidin wrote:*   

> Thanks for the config - it didn't help though 
> 
> I really believe this is not an X-issue. It would be very kind if somebody could tell me if 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It scrolls the xterm view up and down, as do the buttons above and below the wheel.

----------

## darksaidin

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> It scrolls the xterm view up and down, as do the buttons above and below the wheel.

 

Uhm, no cat output? I guess I'll just give it up. Thanks for the help though.

----------

## mushroom blue

 *darksaidin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhm, no cat output? I guess I'll just give it up. Thanks for the help though.

 

actually, when I go to console (not xterm/rxvt/etc), move the mouse a little (I have a logitech MouseMan Wheel Optical), then move the scrollwheel, the cursor goes backward.

apparently, it works.

relevant info from /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```

Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver      "mouse"

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

----------

## ecatmur

When catting the mouse port, it's best to (a) do it from a console, and (b) pipe the output through hexdump. (This does mean that you will need to repeatedly press buttons to get output, as hexdump waits till it can output a full line). Here's an example of what you might get (an ExplorerPS/2 protocol mouse):

```
capella root # cat /dev/mouse | hexdump

0000000 0009 0000 0008 0000 0009 0000 0008 0000      (left button)

0000010 000c 0000 0008 0000 000c 0000 0008 0000      (middle button)

0000020 000a 0000 0008 0000 000a 0000 0008 0000      (right button)

0000030 0008 1000 0008 0000 0008 1000 0008 0000      (left thumb)

0000040 0008 2000 0008 0000 0008 2000 0008 0000      (right thumb)

0000050 0008 0100 0008 0100 0008 0100 0008 0100      (wheel up)

0000060 0008 0f00 0008 0f00 0008 0f00 0008 0f00      (wheel down)

0000070 0108 0000 0128 00ff 0028 00ff 0108 0000      (misc. motion)

0000080 0028 00ff 0028 00ff 0028 00ff 0028 00ff

```

----------

## darksaidin

Thanks for all the replies. I finally "fixed" it. I used the EHCI USB (2.0) module which doesn't seem to support full mouse functionality. I'm now using UHCI and finally all mouse buttons work.

There is one little thing though: I get an error message on startup: modprobe mousedev failed!

It doesn't seem to cause any trouble, but I'd like to get rid of the message if possible.

----------

## cbueche

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> This works fine for me, with my MX700 & MX900.
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	Identifier	"mouse.usb"
> ...

 

Are you really getting the MX900 model to work ? I'm a bit frustrated, can't get it work. What Protocol do you use in XF86Config-4 ? And what connectivity ? USB or bluetooth ?

Kernel .config and module stack wanted as well. I'm lost :-/

TIA,

Charles

----------

## cbueche

ooh, and BTW, I made a web page on the MX900. You need to compile stuff from CVS, but it works nicely. See http://www.bueche.ch/comp/mx900/mx900.html for details.

Charles

----------

